# Clementine did it!



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

I had just put my hair color on and looked out my bathroom window...
Clementine had just gone into the metal dog/goat house and was panting. Perfect.
I started talking to her and told her to hold it til I could rinse. That was a long 30 minutes. Jumped in the shower, rinsed and jumped back into my pj's to go help.
As soon as I got to her, she moved to the larger shed so I had room to sit and assist if needed. (looked like a Bill Cosby skit. PUUUSSSSHHHH! PUUUUSSSSSHHHH!)
She had 2 tri-color does. :greengrin: 
Can't wait to let them play (supervised) with Val's 3 boys. (2 weeks old today)
Once evryone was settled, had to run dry my hair, make up and dress for work. Good thing we own the store cause we ended up being a little late this morning. :laugh: 

Gina


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Congrats on the new kids!


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

CONGRATS!!!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

A big congrats..... :thumb:


----------



## bleatinghearts (Feb 26, 2010)

:laugh: That's too funny. I'm glad Clementine could hold it for that long. Your color may have been way off if you would have had to run right out.  Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## Sadie&Ginger (Mar 29, 2011)

Congrats! I have a tri color boer doeling right now too... they're so cute. :lovey:


----------

